# Just me joining the fun



## Vampyre (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I was brought here by Vlad & Black Cat. I want to
thank them for the invite. I like what I see on the forum and I
am looking forward to posting. I hope what I have to contribute 
is enjoyed by all.
I love Halloween and always have as long as I can
remember. I am not a pro hanuter and I am just learning how
to do props. I love to decorate my home & enjoy the 
holiday with my family. I am eager to learn so I will be asking 
questions and I hope ya'll will share your knowledge with me.
Happy Haunting,


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I bid you velcome, Oupire.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Glad to me met you Vampyre.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home Vampyre, I know you'll like it here.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Vampyre, Glad you could join us.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the Street.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sharing the knowledge and having a good time talking about Halloween and Horror movies is what this place is all about. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice to have you here Vampyre. Welcome.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to board, street whatever you want to call it! It's like one rockin graveyard here! :xbones: :jol: :voorhees:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Vampyre and welcome to the forum!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the street vampyre!


----------

